# 160 miillion Dollars on GARBAGE!



## Babir

Yes, this retarded Otis Smith gave away almost 160 millions to Lewis and Nelson! Just think about that...Our GM spoiled all our chances to become a great team...Lewis and Jameer are both GARBAGE! We could have spent this money on decent players to surround Dwight! Now we need to pray for Isaih Tomas to keep his job and take away Lewis' contract...unfortunatelly no one else, even Tomas, would not take Jameer's stupid contract...


----------



## thaKEAF

I haven't been following Orlando much this season but I always thought Rashard Lewis was a good player, what has he be doing this year?


----------



## HB

Awful, Lewis that is


----------



## 9diamonds

yea I totally agree. We really need another offensive presence, and Rashard obviously isnt it


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Lewis was stellar until lately when Orlando went into a losing streak. Rashard's game is being exposed as nothing but a one dimensional tweener who scores outside. Man, he's a good player but for that amount. We got robbed.


----------



## Babir

Of course he is not a bad player, but how can you give him Kobe's, Dirk's, Garnett's money??? How??? And no one in the league could have signed him for that ammount, only we had this cap space! We could get him for 70 or 80 millions and even that is too much for him! What he can do? Just stand on the perimeter and fire 3 pointers??? he can't play defense, create his own shot, nothing!

And what about Jameer??? He could be a restricted free agent this summer, what was a reason to give him 40 millions??? Who else would have signed him for that ammount of money?????

Otis Smith is an IDIOT!!!


----------



## Babir

I hope tomorrow our "stars" Jameer and Lewis will play their best basketball and Isaih Thomas will get their contracts then!


----------



## deanwoof

the world is over. 

dude just chill out. we just hit a snag cuz people figured out how to play us. NOBODY was expecting us to be THIS good and it even caught the team by suprise. most "experts" were picking us to be 6th or 7th TOPS in the East.


----------



## Babir

So, do you think that it was a good idea to give Jameer 40 millions the year when he was supposed to be a restricted free agent? Do you think that any team in the NBA would give him that sort of money?
Do you still think that Rashard worth 120 millions?
Otis Smith is an idiot and nothing will change my mind. With a decent and patient GM we could have a championship team in Orlando for years...


----------



## Jizzy

dude got PAID


----------



## Babir

Garbage Jameer's highlight of the game...Last possesion by the Magic, Garbage is using the clock, then goes to the rim, assists to Knicks and Robinson beats the buzzer on the other end!


----------



## deanwoof

but how do you KNOW that? it's all been media speculation. 

How do you know that Rashard Lewis' camp didn't FORCE Orlando to sign him to the MAX? Sure, he's overpaid, but I'd rather overpay for Lewis than start Pat Garrity/James Augustine. Nobody else would have seriously signed with us this summer. 

And now look at Chicago. They didn't re-up their players - Deng and Gordon - and both of them are struggling and the team's chemistry is all jacked up. And it was the right thing to do, signing Jameer this summer. Let's say we don't resign him. Arroyo and Dooling are both free agents this summer. And then he walks (yes he's an unrestricted FA, I know but since this is all hypothetical anyways). We're left with Dwight, Turk and Lewis. You expect us to rebuild through the draft? Puhlease, we can't draft talent unless we're handed the #1 pick and we flat out lucked out on Jameer. 

Bottom line? Take a chill pill.


----------



## Babir

I am talking about patience, so what if Jameer would not get this extension...He would play worth? I don't think it is possible to play worth than he is playing now! every point guard is having a great game against us because midget can not play any defense, on the offense he can't lead this team, his decisions are just terrible...Ok, if we wanted to keep him that bad then we could at least wait to see what offers he could get this summer, I am sure no one in the league would pay him 40 millions...These cheap european point guards like Calderon or Udrih are 10 times better than Nelson...

About Lewis...Yes, he is not that bad player, but he is not Wade, Lebron or Kobe...

Probably chill pills are really helping you if you are ok with Jameer's and Lewis' contracts


----------



## deanwoof

calderon is good only because of the system they run in toronto.

beno udrih is terrible. he's putting up good numbers on a terrible team right now. no martin, no bibby, shareef sucks, kenny thomas can't score, brad miller is soft and with artest you never know what you're going to get everyday. he couldn't get any burn in san antonio with JACQUE VAUGHN ahead of him. 

it's also called contract-year. jameer would have probably played selfishly this year and put up some good numbers at the expense of the team. it would have enticed other teams to offer him some decent money. 

even if we didn't resign nelson, we would still have about $50 million in committed salary for next year. it's not like we're saving money to get under the cap to grab another free agent. 

would you have rather pay $10M for chauncey billups? 
or would you have rather pay Jason Kapono $5-$6M a year?


----------



## Babir

Jameer Nelson can't lead any team, his basketball IQ is very poor, he is overdribbling too often, he does not know his teammates' strenghts, he is terrible on defensive end and etc.


----------



## jerseycarter15

I think howard with carter are much better than howard with lewis.


----------



## deanwoof

vince carter still plays in the nba?


----------



## Babir

Jameer continues to shine! first 5 minutes-2 stupid turnovers!


----------



## Babir

Thanks God SVG played Arroyo more than Nelson...

Arroyo 31 minutes, 13 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 0 turnovers
Nelson 19 minutes, 5 points, 2 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 turnovers

But it is not about stats actually, Arroyo was leading this team and made important plays in the 4th quarter and overtime, while Nelson again was overdribbling, taking bad shots and making stupid turnovers...


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

deanwoof said:


> vince carter still plays in the nba?


Yes .Right now, Vince actually may be worst.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Babir said:


> Thanks God SVG played Arroyo more than Nelson...
> 
> Arroyo 31 minutes, 13 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 0 turnovers
> Nelson 19 minutes, 5 points, 2 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 turnovers
> 
> But it is not about stats actually, Arroyo was leading this team and made important plays in the 4th quarter and overtime, while Nelson again was overdribbling, taking bad shots and making stupid turnovers...


This is why Nelson will be benched in tomorrow. I believe Stan gave him a pass for the Knicks game, but this game he was just horrible. He wasn't defending, wasn't attacking and making stupid mistakes. It is time to bench him and start Arroyo IMO.


----------



## Babir

I am sure midget did not have any serious back spasms, just did not want to stay on the bench...


----------



## deanwoof

i thought i read neck stiffness or something?

anyhoo you can call him whatever name you want. fact remains, he's in the nba. and you're not.


----------



## Babir

I am not even in USA. You could say "He is living in Orlando and you are not"


----------



## Babir

T-Mac is unhappy now, so maybe we can send Lewis and Nelson to Houston for T-Mac and Brooks? yes, T-Mac is not great but he has 3 years left on his contract and we can then trade him somewhere and we will also get rid of Nelson and his contract...


----------



## southeasy

the magic werent even good last year, this year you guys have just been spoiled by the good start (orlando fans did not even expect this) and now that it slides alittle bit your all upset.. is rashard lewis worth 160million? hell nah but the team is not that good, dwight is carrying orlando.

btw calderon is good because he is that good.. it is in no way the system that makes him the PG he is, if anything Toronto under-utilizes jose calderon, due to sam mitchells spastic subsitutions & TJ starting for most of the year.


----------



## JRJRJR

Babir said:


> I am sure midget did not have any serious back spasms, just did not want to stay on the bench...


I'm sure glad we had the midget garbage today against the Bulls.


----------



## Pain5155

Babir said:


> T-Mac is unhappy now, so maybe we can send Lewis and Nelson to Houston for T-Mac and Brooks? yes, T-Mac is not great but he has 3 years left on his contract and we can then trade him somewhere and we will also get rid of Nelson and his contract...


u want to trade for t-mac, then trade t-mac again? This inst NBa Live 08 where u can do bull**** trades. The rockets wouldnt even consider this deal, unless u throw in a 1st rounder . And t-mac coming back to orlando after leaving like he did, ur dreaming buddy. 

don't quit on Jameer, hes still learning and by this time next year he should be a consistent player.


----------



## Babir

I know it is almost impossible to bring T-Mac back but remember that Lewis is from Houston and their management was trying to get him in summer, even presented him his Rockets jersey...he suppose to be good alongside Yao...
Recently T-Mac hinted that he would like to come back to Orlando, mentioning that there is a new managemnt now...The issue is T-Mac's knee, maybe he ll face a surgery which will end his season...


----------



## Babir

> don't quit on Jameer, hes still learning and by this time next year he should be a consistent player.


He had four years in college and this is his 4th NBA season, I don't think he is going to be any better than now and he is not going to grow up too...

Maybe he ll be a little bit more consistent but still he doesn't deserve 37-38 million contract...


----------



## deanwoof

maybe we should trade dor shaq and sign penny while were at it .


----------



## Pain5155

Babir said:


> He had four years in college and this is his 4th NBA season, I don't think he is going to be any better than now and he is not going to grow up too...
> 
> Maybe he ll be a little bit more consistent but still he doesn't deserve 37-38 million contract...


damn, i thought he spent 2 years in college, and this was his 3rd season.


----------



## hobojoe

You people act like it's your money being spent. As a fan, I'd rather my team spends the money to overpay a good player rather than being cheap and not getting anyone. It's not the best possible scenario, but it could be worse.


----------



## Sliccat

hobojoe said:


> You people act like it's your money being spent. As a fan, I'd rather my team spends the money to overpay a good player rather than being cheap and not getting anyone. It's not the best possible scenario, but it could be worse.


The fans are the customers of the product an NBA team provides. Their money supports all transactions that the team makes, so yes, it is their money.


----------



## Babir

> You people act like it's your money being spent. As a fan, I'd rather my team spends the money to overpay a good player rather than being cheap and not getting anyone.


I agree, but my point is that these 155-160 millions could have been spent on much better players...


----------



## deanwoof

like who?? who was available last summer that would have made the team better?

chauncey billups? gerald wallace? chris webber? zach randolph? jason kapono? antoine walker? ricky davis? pau gasol? DARKO? 

seriously, who did we have a chance of landing that was an upgrade over lewis and nelson given our situation (no big contracts or young guys to trade, and only cap space)? 

the only person we could have had a chance at signing would have been gerald wallace and i guarantee you had we signed him, you'd be here today complaining that wallace didn't have a jumper and he was overpaid as well.


----------



## Babir

Who told you that we had to sign a max player exactly last summer? Why couldn't we wait for another free agent class? Why we gave Rashard this ridiculous contract? Otis was killing himself for the 6th year of the contact which is paying him more than 20 millions...5 years were not enough???
Ok, lets admit that Rashard was the best available free agent..But why we have signed Jameer Nelson to almost 40 million contract extension? He was going to be a restricted free agent this summer, we could have matched any offer and I don't think anyone in the league would have paid him the money Otis committed to pay...
And then this stupid trade with Lakers...
The only bright move by Otis was in his first season when he got rid of Steve Francis...


----------



## Enigma

Babir said:


> *Who told you that we had to sign a max player exactly last summer? Why couldn't we wait for another free agent class?* Why we gave Rashard this ridiculous contract? Otis was killing himself for the 6th year of the contact which is paying him more than 20 millions...5 years were not enough???
> Ok, lets admit that Rashard was the best available free agent..But why we have signed Jameer Nelson to almost 40 million contract extension? He was going to be a restricted free agent this summer, we could have matched any offer and I don't think anyone in the league would have paid him the money Otis committed to pay...
> And then this stupid trade with Lakers...
> The only bright move by Otis was in his first season when he got rid of Steve Francis...


We had to extend Dwight. So we wouldn't have had the capspace for the upcoming free agency period, even if we didn't pursue anyone this past off-season. We'd just have mid-level exception, like everyone else.

So the way we did it, we ended up with Lewis, Dwight, and no capspace, otherwise we would have just ended up with Dwight and no capspace.


----------



## Blue

Babir said:


> Who told you that we had to sign a max player exactly last summer? Why couldn't we wait for another free agent class? Why we gave Rashard this ridiculous contract? Otis was killing himself for the 6th year of the contact which is paying him more than 20 millions...5 years were not enough???
> Ok, lets admit that Rashard was the best available free agent..But why we have signed Jameer Nelson to almost 40 million contract extension? He was going to be a restricted free agent this summer, we could have matched any offer and I don't think anyone in the league would have paid him the money Otis committed to pay...
> And then this stupid trade with Lakers...


Exactly! next year is gonna be one the most loaded free agent markets we have seen in a while, thats why i didnt understand why we paid so much last year only to get Rashard (Only thing that would make it accectable would be if Dwight had told them personally "go get Rashard Lewis at all costs or i'm outta here" then i would let it pass but i highly doubt he did that. 



> The only bright move by Otis was in his first season when he got rid of Steve Francis...


Yeah that and not F***ing up by taking Emeka over Dwight, which also during his first year here i think.




deanwoof said:


> like who?? who was available last summer that would have made the team better?
> 
> chauncey billups? gerald wallace? chris webber? zach randolph? jason kapono? antoine walker? ricky davis? pau gasol? DARKO?
> 
> seriously, who did we have a chance of landing that was an upgrade over lewis and nelson given our situation (no big contracts or young guys to trade, and only cap space)?
> 
> the only person we could have had a chance at signing would have been gerald wallace and i guarantee you had we signed him, you'd be here today complaining that wallace didn't have a jumper and he was overpaid as well.


Deawoof, think about it. Next year we could've had a legit chance to get Monta Ellis or Agent Zero with that money. Dont get me wrong, i like Rashard and his role on our team but he was not worth his price especially with what would've been available this upcomming summer and neither was Jameer(we're not saying that they should've had the foresight to wait 2-3 years down road to make a move, but that they only needed to wait just one). 

I'll just start my argument by throwing some names out there. Not saying we could have just gotten any of these guys but they would be available. This summer Josh Smith is a Restricted Free Agent as well as Deng and Gordon. Other notable players available include the likes of J. Oneal, E. Brand, A. Jamison, R. Artest, and Iggy. At PG there are guys likes A.I., Baron Davis, Calderon, Boobie, JJ Barea, Louis Williams all available, all who i would take over Jameer, and there are also several other quality role players out there that i just dont feel like typing out right now as well who would be nice peices on our team not costing us $120 million. 

Fact is, Rashard is *a nice peice*, but with that money, we could've gotten *a star*. we need.....and could've gotten.....*a star* to play along Dwight if we were patient. Now, barring any sort of monster trade, i think we're pretty much locked up for the next 5-6 years with pretty much our current roster. It's not bad but just think what could've been if we had a smarter management. One that had the foresight to look beyond just one season and take a superstars career into consideration. Imagie if we had a roster consisting of Dwight, Hedo, Monta, Calderon, and Darko....we would be pretty much set for the future.


----------



## deanwoof

that is NEXT summer. like enigma said, we just resigned dwight and his new contract of $13/14M will kick into effect this summer and for the sake of argument, we dont touch jameer and just give him the qualifying offer for next year of about $2M. our salary would have been $55M - the $3M of Jameer - Lewis' $17M + crappy whoever PF we may have signed for $1M last summer totalling about $36M with a lineup of Nelson, Bogans, Turk, InsertCrappyFreeAgentBigManHere, and Dwight with Arroyo and Dooling off the bench. We would have been a VERY crappy team and going from 8th place in the East to a 30-35 win season. 

then this summer rolls around and we have Dwight, Turk, Battie, Bogans, hypothetically Cook, and Redick under contract. 6 players. We make a "splash" and attempt to sign Arenas for max money (who coincidently over dribbles and chucks up bad shots) or overpay ellis for $7M a year (it's the GS system that makes him good). Ok now we have 7 players and are sitting at $43-48M with a midlevel exception left to get one more guy, sign the lottery pick (and with our draft record, would you really want another lottery pick coming here?) and probably a second rounder. 

do we really improve that much more? would arenas really even accept a secondary role like lewis has? would he become another grant hill with his current injuries? 

oh and babir.. stop blowing things out of proportion saying he got nearly $40M, when he didn't at all y


> ohn Denton of Florida Today reports that the Orlando Magic have offered Jameer Nelson a five-year extension worth $30 million ... which is a full $15 million less what Nelson was originally asking for.


----------



## deanwoof

Power_Ballin said:


> I'll just start my argument by throwing some names out there. Not saying we could have just gotten any of these guys but they would be available. This summer Josh Smith is a Restricted Free Agent as well as Deng and Gordon. Other notable players available include the likes of J. Oneal, E. Brand, A. Jamison, R. Artest, and Iggy. At PG there are guys likes A.I., Baron Davis, Calderon, Boobie, JJ Barea, Louis Williams all available, all who i would take over Jameer, and there are also several other quality role players out there that i just dont feel like typing out right now as well who would be nice peices on our team not costing us $120 million.


Like you said, smith, deng and gordon are restricted so throw them out of the mix.

jermaine oneal has been overrated since he stepped foot in indiana and i dont see where he is a free agent this summer.
elton brand would be a nice piece. but would you walk away from a $16M player option contract after missing a season because of injury?
jamison... not a bad idea. 
ron artest could be had with a trade if we really wanted him easily with sacramento doing so bad and probably going to blow the team up. but at what expense? we know orlanod's track record, we're not going to bring in a crazy player. we only have nice guys here.
iguodala brings pure hustle to the table and not much else. there's a good reason philly doesn't even want to acknowledge him as a franchise player (he's not that good!)

iverson is not a free agent this summer
davis has a player option
good luck prying calderon away from toronto
and it's laughable you'd want miles barea and williams over jameer.


----------



## Babir

> oh and babir.. stop blowing things out of proportion saying he got nearly $40M, when he didn't at all y
> Quote:
> ohn Denton of Florida Today reports that the Orlando Magic have offered Jameer Nelson a five-year extension worth $30 million ... which is a full $15 million less what Nelson was originally asking for.


That was original information...Later it was reported that he got 38,5 millions...

deanwoof, I am not a gm and you are not a gm...Otis is a lazy idiot who can't even count properly...Once again I want to say that if we had a decent GM we could have a championship team for years...


----------



## Blue

deanwoof said:


> that is NEXT summer. like enigma said, we just resigned dwight and his new contract of $13/14M will kick into effect this summer and for the sake of argument, we dont touch jameer and just give him the qualifying offer for next year of about $2M. our salary would have been $55M - the $3M of Jameer - Lewis' $17M + crappy whoever PF we may have signed for $1M last summer totalling about $36M with a lineup of Nelson, Bogans, Turk, InsertCrappyFreeAgentBigManHere, and Dwight with Arroyo and Dooling off the bench. We would have been a VERY crappy team and going from 8th place in the East to a 30-35 win season.
> 
> then this summer rolls around and we have Dwight, Turk, Battie, Bogans, hypothetically Cook, and Redick under contract. 6 players. We make a "splash" and attempt to sign Arenas for max money (who coincidently over dribbles and chucks up bad shots) or overpay ellis for $7M a year (it's the GS system that makes him good). Ok now we have 7 players and are sitting at $43-48M with a midlevel exception left to get one more guy, sign the lottery pick (and with our draft record, would you really want another lottery pick coming here?) and probably a second rounder.
> 
> do we really improve that much more? would arenas really even accept a secondary role like lewis has? would he become another grant hill with his current injuries?
> 
> oh and babir.. stop blowing things out of proportion saying he got nearly $40M, when he didn't at all y


Im not really familiar with how all of this cap stuff works, but im sure the management communicates with the players. Dwight is not selfish so we could've re-signed him this upcomming off-season AFTER we signed the "big" free agent as we did this off season to make more room to pay the other guy if we had to(Dwight signed for less then Rashard did, so im sure he could've and would've did the same if it were this off-season too AFTER we signed the other guy. He said he want's to retire "a Magic" and doing this would've given him, imo, a better Star alongside him). Rashard Lewis is not worth $120 million. He has had two months to prove so and clearly is not. Ellis is good..... Not only is he younger but i also think he is better then Rashard now with more max potential, regardless of the system. He is simply the more complete player and im sure he would come here for $120 million, worst case.



deanwoof said:


> Like you said, smith, deng and gordon are restricted so throw them out of the mix.
> 
> jermaine oneal has been overrated since he stepped foot in indiana and i dont see where he is a free agent this summer.
> elton brand would be a nice piece. but would you walk away from a $16M player option contract after missing a season because of injury?
> jamison... not a bad idea.
> ron artest could be had with a trade if we really wanted him easily with sacramento doing so bad and probably going to blow the team up. but at what expense? we know orlanod's track record, we're not going to bring in a crazy player. we only have nice guys here.
> iguodala brings pure hustle to the table and not much else. there's a good reason philly doesn't even want to acknowledge him as a franchise player (he's not that good!)
> 
> iverson is not a free agent this summer
> davis has a player option
> good luck prying calderon away from toronto
> and it's laughable you'd want miles barea and williams over jameer.




*I agree with you here. i wouldn't want to pay for Smith, Deng, Gordon anyway cause u dont know if they would be a good fit next to dwight or not.

*O'neal has a player option, along with A.I. and BD but i just threw em in there cuz u never know what could happen with these guys.

*Well Gilbert is pretty much in the same situation as Brand, right?

*Jamison is nice, yes, but we already have Turk, right?

*Iggy would be nice and BECAUSE of the fact that he hustles, plays D and is an excellent slasher(all of which Rashard is not really excel at). I would like him next to Dwight and he would except a secondary role.

*Artest is always an option but like you said he is crazy. 

*Calderon I think we could be able to get for $30 mill....... but then again with T.J. going down again ur right, i dont know. good point. but Barea I think is legit and would be cheap as well as Williams. did u see Williams #'s when Korver was out? dude can ball and is only what 22? i would give them a chance to start over Jameer.

***With that said, This is how i would've looked at it. Offer Rashard a reasonable $60-80 mil contract, if he turns it down, then hold out to the upcoming year loaded with players and give Jameer the qualifing offer. If they turn it down, my top targets would probly be (1)Ellis, (2)Arenas(2nd given injury's), (3)Calderon, (4)Iggy, (5)Jamison, (6) Smith......other players to consider would be Azubuike, M. Barnes, L. Williams, Barea, Childress, JR Smith, Boobie, Navarro, Finley oh and i forgot to mention Maggette and Marion would have a player option as well.....so many different ways to go, only if we just waited another year is all im really saying. I like Rashard but i hate that price. Now we have this loaded FA class on the horizon and are locked up with very few options. :azdaja:


----------



## Babir

It was very sad to watch how Malik Allen outplayed our 120 million guy and ancient Darrel Armstrong outplayed our 38 million "point guard of the future"...
Oh and Cook got his DNP again and Evans missed 7 of 8 shots...


----------



## DWADE4

deanwoof said:


> like who?? who was available last summer that would have made the team better?
> 
> chauncey billups? gerald wallace? chris webber? zach randolph? jason kapono? antoine walker? ricky davis? pau gasol? DARKO?
> 
> seriously, who did we have a chance of landing that was an upgrade over lewis and nelson given our situation (no big contracts or young guys to trade, and only cap space)?
> 
> the only person we could have had a chance at signing would have been gerald wallace and i guarantee you had we signed him, you'd be here today complaining that wallace didn't have a jumper and he was overpaid as well.


I wouldve went with Gerald wallace and saved the money on Jameer and used it this offseason either on a different PG or re-sign Jameer. If your GM had gone after Gerald he would've been a great help along side with Turk and Howard. Gerald is 10times more valuable to a team then Lewis will be. GWallce brings the defensive intensity that the team lacks out in the perimeter and is great at slashing to the basket and creating his own shot.


----------



## DWADE4

And yea one more thing he was signed for 57million, i'm sure if your gm had offered him even 65million for 5 years he wouldve taken it.


----------



## Babir

for the money Rashard got we could have both Wallace and Mo Williams...Yes, and I would rather overpay Billiups than Lewis...


----------



## Blue

lol why do we always have such a ****ty management.....how hard can it be to build around a guy like Dwight?


----------



## jimmybean

don't cry, dry yur eye


----------



## Babir

> beno udrih is terrible


deanwof, are you watching the game at Sacramento? what do you think now about Beno Udrih? what do you think about his 16 points on 8 of 10 shooting? and it is not even about the stats, look how he is leading his "terrible", as you were saying, team...And check how bad are our so called point guards, especially terrible Midget...


----------



## Babir

Rashard Lewis 14 points, 7 rebounds, 1 stl, 1 blk, 3 turnovers
Gerald Wallace 36 points, 14 rebounds, 5 asissts, 3 stl, 1 blk, 0 turnovers

And now imagine this guy alongside Dwight...and yes, he is making twice less than Lewis...


----------

